# Parkinhost.com 200Mbps unlimited DMCA Ignored VPS Hosting at € 4.99 / mo. Russia



## ParkInHost (Feb 23, 2018)

* *

*Parkinhost.com DMCA ignored VPS hosting Russia*​
*Russia Linux VPS*​
ParkInHost is offering the most comprehensive range of secure, fully protected and private web hosting services across the world. ParkInHost operates in 4 Data Centers worldwide giving you the widest network choices for your business. Our Core Center operates 18/7 with support engineers responding immediately to any customer request. ParkInHost provides various services like Windows / Linux VPS Hosting (Virtual Private Servers), Unmanaged Dedicated Servers, VPS Reselling, Managed VPS and Unmanaged VPS in 4 different location in USA, Germany, Netherlands, and Russia.


*UNMETERED KVM DMCA Ignored VPS RUSSIAhttps://www.parkinhost.com/netherlands-kvm-linux-vps.php
RUSSIA VPS | Instant Setup | KVM | Linux VPS Hosting*​*
Nano*


Xeon - 2xIntel Xeon E5
vCPU - 1v Core
RAM - 512 MB
vSWAP - 1024 MB
HDD - 10 GB
Bandwidth - Unmetered
*€ 4.99 / month
Order Now*: https://www.parkinhost.com/secure/cart.php?a=add&pid=326

*All DMCA Configurations:* http://www.parkinhost.com/russia-vps.php

*Please Note:*

1.Open a support ticket if you any queries 
2.Offer valid only till stocks last 
3.Please read our TOS and Privacy 
4.We accept payment through PayPal, Bank Transfer, and Perfect Money 
5.Please open a ticket to request setup IPV6 

Regards

*Parkinhost*


----------



## ParkInHost (Mar 10, 2018)

We provide both KVM and OpenVZ virtualization with SSD and HDD drives.


----------

